# K2 Slayblade or K2 Turbo Dream



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm new to this forum, but not to the mountain and am looking for a good all-around board for this year and am between the two aforementioned boards. I am unfortunately an east-coaster, but will be doing a lot of riding out west this year and maybe will even hit up whistler if I'm lucky. Anyway, I'm looking for a board that will float well in the pow, yet still bite good on the hardpack we easterners are so blessed with. The Turbo Dream is all-terrain rocker and is said to be a dream (hah) in the pow, yet not too squirrely on the pack, since the rocker isn't too drastic. However, my current board is a stiff, fast, cambered Ride No. 4 so I don't know how I'll handle the change to rocker. 

Alternatively, the Slayblade is getting some sick reviews, winning good wood, platinum pick, and best of test. That tech is the zero-camber flatline which seems like it would be better on hardpack but might not float as well. However, this would still float better than a cambered board right? Right now, I think I'm leaning toward the Slayblade because of all the attention it's getting and I plan on getting the whole K2 Penguin setup which is heinously sick (at least I think so). 

For the Turbo Dream, I like how it is incredible to ride through the pow, yet still is versatile for the hard pack. However, I am worried how I will react to the rocker (although it's mild rocker) and just how well it will carve and bite on the hard pack. For the Slayblade, I like all the awards it's won and that it will fare well on the hard pack and hold an edge better at speed, but I am worried that it won't float as well in the pow (but still better than camber right?)

Please let me know your input!!!

Edit - This will mostly be for all-mountain, free-ride, the occasional kicker or natural feature, but very little rails and not too much time in the park.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

want more float? get the turbo dream
want more stability? get the slayblade
want superior edge hold? get an mtx board


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input, but I already knew that much. I'm wondering if the slayblade will be comparable to the turbo dream in powder, or at least better than a cambered board and if the turbo dream will be comparable to the slayblade on the hard pack or at speed. I think I went into pretty good detail above, so all of you out there, please let me know what you think or what you would do in my situation. Thanks!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

well, what are your priorities? powder or high-speed charging?

you'll answer your own question.

do you hit any park features?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess if I'm honest with myself powder riding will only be about 20% of my riding, but I really want a board that will perform well in it, like the Turbo Dream. Also, I wonder if I should jump on the rocker bandwagon. Plus, I have a top-end high speed charging board in my quiver - the Ride No. 4, although it has seen about 5 seasons. 

I guess I'm just wondering how the Turbo Dream would be day-to-day on the hardpack and how the Slayblade with it's flatline tech would fare on the powder. Actually, the latter is my biggest question, maybe I should make a thread about that - how does the Slayblade, or the Flatline tech fare in the pow? Is it considerably better than a stiff, cambered board like the No. 4? I just love the Slayblade, I just want to hear that it floats in powder and is very nice to ride in the backcountry and/or just on days when it dumps. I don't need to hear that it is comparable to a Burton fish, just that it's very enjoyable and noticeably better in the pow that a cambered board, or at least the stiff, cambered, hardpack-oriented No. 4. 

HELLPPPP!!!

P.S. I do a little park riding, but mostly booters, no rails/jibs/pipe. I do however love to hit natural features, bumps, kickers, transitions, drop offs, etc.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

seems like the slayblade would be better for you


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

i can only vouch for the turbo dream and have to say its awesome on the pow and does really well on the hardpack.. however its not as fast as my other board which is a stiff board, the change to rocker was not a problem took maybe 2 or 3 runs to get the hang of it but after that i found that the edge to edge transition was quick and very good! overall i thought the board is awesome and is a lot more forgiving, i ride similarly to you (little park but love natural features)im also taking this board to Japan so i'll let you know how it handles the mean pow in Niseko!


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be slaying this year..:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

brujito said:


> i can only vouch for the turbo dream and have to say its awesome on the pow and does really well on the hardpack.. however its not as fast as my other board which is a stiff board, the change to rocker was not a problem took maybe 2 or 3 runs to get the hang of it but after that i found that the edge to edge transition was quick and very good! overall i thought the board is awesome and is a lot more forgiving, i ride similarly to you (little park but love natural features)im also taking this board to Japan so i'll let you know how it handles the mean pow in Niseko!


Dude, I hate you so much right now. Niseko is on my hit list for the next couple of years but it's a big excursion. I am always curious about why people in NA make the trek all the way out there when we have such world-class riding in the Rockies and BC right here. However, I lived in Nippon myself for 3 years and it is one of my fav places, but never have ridden there or have even been to Hokkaido. My understanding of Niseko is that it's basically eternal never-ending powder and nothing too extreme, just blissful to ride and take in - anyone out there been there? 

Anyway, as for the boards, I'm almost thinking of buying both. However, if I did that, do you think I should get something more drastically different? I def want the Slayblade as my all around shredder, but want the turbo dream for pow and for a good, gradual intro to rocker. Whaddya guys think?

Still my biggest question is how the Slayblade or flatline in general handles in powder. I know it's not as good as a fish, malolo, or like powder rocker, but is it noticably better and more float than traditional cambered hardpack focused board (like my old Ride No. 4)?

My only reservation to this is that I checked out K2's stats for their boards and the Zero has a higher rating for both hardpack and out-of-bounds on their meter than the Slayblade. I would expect the hardpack part of it, but is this saying that a cambered board fares better in the pow than a flatline (or zero camber)? Or maybe they're just jacking up their stats bc it's their top-of-the-line board? I def need to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Rice said:


> I will be slaying this year..:laugh:


So, by that do you mean you'll be rocking the Slayblade? Dude, it's so sick, I decided I just have to get it as I don't remember the last time a board won Good Wood, Platinum Pick, and Best of Test simultaneously. Also, if a board were the best out there for me and was solid vomit green I would have no problem rocking it, as I'm not that into looks, but this is a different case, one of my biggest motivators is that I'm getting the entire K2 Penguin collab setup (Slayblade, Autos, Maysis). *I still need to know how it (Slayblade) rides in the pow though!* Or at least speculation or at the very least someone can just lie to me to comfort me by telling me it will be noticeably better than camber. 

I'm still debating picking up the Turbo Dream as well for a pow board and a fun intro to rocker. Also pushing me is that the Autos and the Maysis will make for a sick setup on either deck. Plus, I was debating getting the Vapor last year but held out, so in theory I have enough for both!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

camber pushes the tips down, flatline doesn't


----------

